# Compound Bow for Finger Shooters



## bird (Nov 23, 2005)

Old glory by bowtech with smooth mods.


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

I shoot both a mathews Conquest 3 and a Bowtech Constitution. 
The mathews originally had the maxcam, but I did not like the very short valley for shooting fingers -- got the softcam and it made a big difference. The draw is easier with the soft cam and shoots fine.

The max cam had tendancy to want to jump out of my fingers.

I think the Bowtech shoots smoother, nice long valley, OK back wall, and i can tack nails with it, but have had some difficulty tuning broadheads to fly with the fieldpoints -- yet the broadheads group all together, so I am learning to live with it. I get a tail low tear with the Bowtech paper tuning, so my nock is nearly an inch high, but I've heard that is typical of bowtechs. it is mentally sort of unnerving, though .

i can pull more weight, easier, with the Bowtech than the mathews.

There are more mathews dealers around I suspect and that might be a consideration when it comes to service.

Although I like my Bowtech, when i've contacted them for techical problems they haven't responded.

Hope some of this helps.


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

PSE Dakota,and look at the Martins if you order the right options[limbs and cams]you can get a 45" bow.


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Oops,almost forgot the Darton Tundra.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Check out the Martin line up they have the Slayer which is 37 3/4 ATA, the P3 is 38 ATA, and the Cougar is 42 I have the Slayer and shoot it with fingers once in a while for fun. Great bows and there may be a dealer near you to check out.


----------



## spookit (Sep 10, 2006)

i have a constitution that i have started shooting with fingers.


----------



## WAID (May 1, 2006)

I'm now shooting a Hoyt Defiant XT2000 with command cams and it's a little low on brace height but I seem to be able to hit what I'm aming at with it without being hit by the string. I've shot compounds from 35" to 45" with fingers and I seem to have to use two fingers under to be comfortable.


----------



## Jacob Wukie (Dec 18, 2004)

I shoot an '05 bowtech constitution. 40" ata and about 8.5 brace. It's been a good shooting bow for me.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

I shoot the Mathews conquests with the 65% letoff maxcam. I have a 2 for hunting and a 3 for target. Bought both used here on AT for about 50% of new price, both work great. I have shot fingers for 22 years, owned about 7 different compound bows - Martin, hoyt, Pse, now mathews. These are by far my favorites. I would like to try the Apex, and there are some very attractive deals in the classifieds right now. Good luck.


----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

What about the Barnsdale line....everything a fingershooter requires...everything 
Check them out

www.barnsdalearchery.com


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

Bowtech Constitution gets my vote! Mathews Ovation, Hoyt Protech, Caribou is great. PSE MOJO or Dakota.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

Martin RazorX with Elite limbs.....45"ATA, 8 3/4" brace, and its fast too.


----------



## Hayseedcaver (Jan 15, 2006)

*re*

I recommend any of the Mathews Conquest models. You can often find them here in the classifieds for a good price!


----------



## aimhard (Jul 28, 2002)

Mathews Conquest with Minimax, 65% Max, or SS if you like a clicker. Conquest 4 should be a great Finger bow.


----------



## drawlyk (Feb 26, 2006)

*Ovation is my pick*

Mathews Ovation has both 65% and 80% let off depending on cam size and draw length. I've got a vintage Hoyt Pro Medalist that is sweet as well. Got it on Ebay for 125.00......very nice as well.


----------



## beAR (NL) (Jan 5, 2003)

*Mathews Conquest 3*

I'm very happy with my Mathews Conquest 3 !!!
Maxcam
57# 
29" drawlenght
298 fps with Carbon Express 3D-Select 200


----------



## Hunterdon (Sep 13, 2004)

Martin Septer 4


----------



## Lancaster (Apr 19, 2003)

PSE XLR w/ senergy III cams - 41" awesome fingers bow but are not made anymore. 
Hoyt Aspen w/ Command cam - 45" also a great fingers bow but, also, not made anymore.


----------



## bryan25shaw (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks for your help, I have ordered a Hoyt Protec XT4000 cam and a half. 45.5" axle to axle

It is a lot of money but I know I will not be dissapointed.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Hollowpoint said:


> Martin RazorX with Elite limbs.....45"ATA, 8 3/4" brace, and its fast too.


As far as I know, the RazorX has been discontinued by the Scepter 4. I don't shoot fingers, but I would suspect that your best option at over 41" will be the Scepter 4. I would get it with the shoot through. If you don't like it, then you can go to a conventional cable guard system with a new set of buss cables.

You might also want to look at Onieda.


----------



## snowshoe (Jul 18, 2005)

*Finger bow*

I bought a hoyt protec with 4000 limbs last year and I just love it. Been shooting fingers for over 20 years.It took a little while to get used to the cam and a half but now its great.I think you'll be very happy with it.


----------



## Ed Bock (Apr 1, 2006)

*Hoyt - Similar to Reflex Caribou*

OK, so you like the Reflex Caribou - check out the new Hoyt Montega - about as close as it gets! Has Hoyt removed the Caribou from the Reflex line and added something nearly identical to it's Hoyt line? Any comments on that?


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

beAR (NL) said:


> I'm very happy with my Mathews Conquest 3 !!!
> Maxcam
> 57#
> 29" drawlenght
> 298 fps with Carbon Express 3D-Select 200


Do you know your finished arrow weight?

Thanks.


----------



## wind in face (Apr 29, 2003)

*Caribou gone?*

I think you should have called Hoyt yourself and asked about the Caribou.
I just received my 3rd xt 4000 this one at 80# last week.
All the same though your gonna love your protec 4000.


----------



## shojingod (Sep 16, 2006)

*PSE MOJO's*

Hey if the Green Arrow in the show Smallville can use it. 

You cannot go wrong with being promoted by Green Arrow himself. :tongue: 

:cocktail: ukey:


----------

